# Define Agricultural Building



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There are those here that are better suited to answer this, but that won't stop me. See 547.3 which referes you back to 547.1 (a) and (B).

Does 547.10 apply?

Additionally the NEC discusses livestock hardly equates to dogs. DOES IT?

1. Do these requirements apply?
2. Can you justify this with the inspector?
3. Is there a service what is the grounding electrode for this service, ass the equipotential plane will need to be common with the electrode for the service.
*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livestock#searchInput 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flock_of_sheep.jpg http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Flock_of_sheep.jpg
Sheep are commonly bred as livestock.


*Livestock* is the term used to refer (singularly or plurally) to a domesticated animal intentionally reared in an agricultural setting to make produce such as food or fibre, or for its labour.

Livestock reering, (also known as animal husbandry) may be raised for subsistence or for profit. Raising animals (animal husbandry) is an important component of modern agriculture. It has been practiced in many societies, since the transition to farming from hunter-gather lifestyles.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Does this apply is what is in question.

I believe the snag is.....Owner has had the building classified as a "barn" on the permit. 
There a new service and it is #4 so...
will attaching 4 awg to the rebar in the footer (gotta bust it out first) satisfy his requirement?
I'll be talking to him shortly on the phone.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

NEC wise, the fundamental question is, "are dogs livestock"? If so, the inspector is correct. If not, he is not. I'm inclined to think that a dog kennel or dog breeding operation is fundamentally no different than a cow/pig/sheep livestock operation.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Property*

See Article 547 and this section, animals are considered as property: :thumbsup: 

"90.1 Purpose

(A) Practical Safeguarding The purpose of this Code is the practical safeguarding of persons and *property* from hazards arising from the use of electricity."


"547.1 Scope

The provisions of this article shall apply to the following agricultural buildings or that part of a building or adjacent areas of similar or like nature as specified in 547.1(A) and 547.1(B).

(A) Excessive Dust and Dust with Water Agricultural buildings where excessive dust and dust with water may accumulate, including all areas of poultry, livestock, and fish confinement systems, where litter dust or feed dust, including mineral feed particles, may accumulate.

(B) Corrosive Atmosphere Agricultural buildings where a corrosive atmosphere exists. Such buildings include areas where the following conditions exist: 

(1) Poultry and animal excrement may cause corrosive vapors. 
(2) Corrosive particles may combine with water. 
(3) The area is damp and wet by reason of periodic washing for cleaning and sanitizing with water and cleansing agents. 
(4) Similar conditions exist.

Article 547 applies not only to buildings but also to adjacent areas of similar or like nature. The requirements in Article 547 address the severe environmental conditions that regularly exist on agricultural premises. Damp and wet conditions, dust from feed and litter, and corrosive agents from livestock excrement are all present in these settings as part of normal operating conditions. Grounding and bonding requirements unique to agricultural settings are necessary due to the sensitivity of livestock to differences in potential between surfaces with which they are in direct contact. The wet or damp concrete common to animal confinement areas enhances this sensitivity."


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Well as it turns out. I will not be REQUIRED to install the bonding for the equipotenial plane....I will HOWEVER be doing it. 
I'll sleep better.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And that statement alone; NOT REQUIRED BUT INSTALLING, speaks volumes about the quality of work you do.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I read up on this a number of years ago and like everything else forgot most of it, but do remember that this affects hoofed animals alot more than animals with paws. Hasn't got so much to do with the feet? (paws/ hoofs) as the hearts of hoofed animals, but since hoofed animals have similar hearts they are affected in a similar way.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I read up on this a number of years ago and like everything else forgot most of it, but do remember that this affects hoofed animals alot more than animals with paws. Hasn't got so much to do with the feet? (paws/ hoofs) as the hearts of hoofed animals, but since hoofed animals have similar hearts they are affected in a similar way.


 
Agreed, we were just talking about this a couple months ago at a code refresher. Apparently, cows and such will even stop producing milk.

Thus, my confusion when he said I needed to install an equipotential plane for a DOG kennel.

However, reading the article 547, helped me to understand that it also keeps the metal parts, of which animals may come in contact with, from becoming accidentally energized. So, I feel it best to proceed.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

shazam said:


> However, reading the article 547, helped me to understand that it also keeps the metal parts, of which animals may come in contact with, from becoming accidentally energized. So, I feel it best to proceed.


You almost have it right but lets clear it up for any who read this that do not quite understand the bonding grid. It does not help to keep metal parts that animals might come in contact with from becoming accidentally energized, but rather keeps all metal parts that animals might come in contact with at the same voltage potential, thereby reducing the possibility of a shock to the animal. The metal parts might be accidentally energized by some fault in the system, but if all metal and conductive surfaces(concrete floor) are at the same raised potential, then in theory there will not be a way for current to flow thru the animal. I say in theory, because I would not like to try testing this on myself at home in case there are any holes in the theory. :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> > I say in theory, because I would not like to try testing this on myself at home in case there are any holes in the theory. :whistling2:


C'mon! take one for the team!:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> C'mon! take one for the team!:whistling2:


Wouldn't work, cause now that I got back into skateboarding at 52 my feet are all caloused on the bottom and would impose too much impedence on the conductor.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is also utilized in substations.

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=9871


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> You almost have it right but lets clear it up for any who read this that do not quite understand the bonding grid. It does not help to keep metal parts that animals might come in contact with from becoming accidentally energized, but rather keeps all metal parts that animals might come in contact with at the same voltage potential, thereby reducing the possibility of a shock to the animal. The metal parts might be accidentally energized by some fault in the system, but if all metal and conductive surfaces(concrete floor) are at the same raised potential, then in theory there will not be a way for current to flow thru the animal. I say in theory, because I would not like to try testing this on myself at home in case there are any holes in the theory. :whistling2:


 
This reminded me of a story the class instructor was telling us during my code refresher.
We were discussing equipotenial planes at the time....

He said that a man got into his shower and turned the water on and when he stepped onto the metal drain cover, that he was electrocuted. :001_huh: 

Thoughts?

I think, how on earth? :scratchinghead:
My metal drain is attached to DWC (PVC drain/waste).
Was the metal shower head carrying a potential voltage, if so how did the drain act as a source to ground. If it was a concrete floor slab verses wood members, would this do the trick?
OR did the floor drain have the fault? and the water to the shower head which would have been part of the EGC in the residence provide the path?
I really get blown away by this stuff.
I find it frightening that something like this can happen, it keeps me routinely checking behind my guys.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

A few years ago in Maryland a young man was entering a hotel from the back door the door was equipped with an electric lock. The door frame was not grounded and the energized conductor was shorted to the frame, it was raining and he was opening the door standing on wet concrete (from the rain) and was electrocuted. There are cases like this all over the country, very sad and in most cases preventable, in this case I believe they found there was no EGC to the lock and hence the frame was not grounded.

*(AP) *A pastor performing a baptism was electrocuted inside his church after grabbing a microphone while partially submerged, a church employee said.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2005/10/31/national/main995829.shtml


----------

